# green spot on the walls



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

i thought my algae problems are over but im still getting it on my walls not on my plants anymore how often do you guys clean you wall during water changes and if so how much alge is getting on you wall my is covered


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Green spot algae is very common in planted tanks, as long as it is not excessive I would not worry about it. I clean my glass of algae ever two weeks or as often as once a week depending on the algae buildup.


----------

